# Pest dove



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Where we fish the doves are everywhere eating corn for chicken that live close by. I took a shot with my revolution missed and missed about 8 others. He flew way up so I took out my hrs shit and hit him and ended up using my revolution to finish. Shot hit the breast and went out the lungs, it was a young dove just growing up and that isn't fun, but sure will be tasty, breast bone didn't even cover the back of the breast meat


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a tasty meal right there


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

gabeb said:


> Where we fish the doves are everywhere eating corn for chicken that live close by. I took a shot with my revolution missed and missed about 8 others. He flew way up so I took out my hrs **** and hit him and ended up using my revolution to finish. Shot hit the breast and went out the lungs, it was a young dove just growing up and that isn't fun, but sure will be tasty, breast bone didn't even cover the back of the breast meat


tasty! what size bands do you have there? thanks.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

ryanpaul said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > Where we fish the doves are everywhere eating corn for chicken that live close by. I took a shot with my revolution missed and missed about 8 others. He flew way up so I took out my hrs **** and hit him and ended up using my revolution to finish. Shot hit the breast and went out the lungs, it was a young dove just growing up and that isn't fun, but sure will be tasty, breast bone didn't even cover the back of the breast meat
> ...


20-16 mm simpleshot black latex, thanks


----------



## AnthonyRome (Oct 11, 2016)

gabeb said:


> Where we fish the doves are everywhere eating corn for chicken that live close by. I took a shot with my revolution missed and missed about 8 others. Recerntly replaced my string with a bowtech prodigy string from proline. He flew way up so I took out my hrs **** and hit him and ended up using my revolution to finish. Shot hit the breast and went out the lungs, it was a young dove just growing up and that isn't fun, but sure will be tasty, breast bone didn't even cover the back of the breast meat


Nice shot. That will be tasty.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

hahahahhaha, pest bird. dude, you make me laugh...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> hahahahhaha, pest bird. dude, you make me laugh...


 he ate a chickens corn lol


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just had pest cow for dinner.


----------

